# Las Vegas 10/3/2005 (S03E03) "Double Down, Triple Threat"



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

This episode is like the complete opposite of the Crossing Jordan episode that it goes with. Everything wrong about it was right about this one. Last week I commented about how Las Vegas was nothing like it used to be the last 2 seasons -- well, this episode seems to have everyone back true to form. And it was a rich episode, too.... lots going on.

And it was a nice creative excuse to keep Jerry O'Connell in his underwear for just about the whole hour. 

That view from what may become Danny's new bedroom is awesome. I wonder what it goes for in real life.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Sam's nipples in HD were amazing!


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

busyba said:


> Sam's nipples in HD were amazing!


I concur! 

tk


----------



## cpalma (Sep 29, 2003)

I got the 'LV' to 'Crossing Jordan' crossover. There was a crime related to LV and LV went to help solve it. What was the purpose of the 'Crossing Jordan" to "LV" crossover. The last time both shows crossed-over each episode was related to a crime. 

Regardless of if it made sense, it was more of 'Las Vegas' fluff that I enjoy.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

The nice thing about the crossover, is the two shows don't require you to have seen the other if this is in RE-RUN. You haven't lost anything.

And Sam's Nipples looked good in standard TV as well...


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

dswallow said:


> That view from what may become Danny's new bedroom is awesome. I wonder what it goes for in real life.


I agree but I doubt he'll take it. I think the whole baseball card scene is going to make him keep the house. course I don't know much about the series so I could be way off.

The Princess had an interesting dress 

Glad to see Jerry O'Connell getting some play 

Didn't realize the Crossing Jordan crossover since I don't really watch that.


----------



## chrispitude (Apr 23, 2005)

That "Persian Paris Hilton", Morann Peri. Wow.

- Chris


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

busyba said:


> Sam's nipples in HD were amazing!


They were pretty nice in SD as well.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

chrispitude said:


> That "Persian Paris Hilton", Morann Peri. Wow.
> 
> - Chris


She was like 'Paris Hilton' only tan and fit... Did you notice the abs?!?!

Absolutely stunning... Always count on LV for the honeys...


----------



## dtle (Dec 12, 2001)

This was not a crossover. There weren't any plot points to tie the two together, unlike last year, where I was totally lost in LV without watching CJ. 

This was just a publicity stunt to get people to watch Crossing Jordan. I won't fall for this trick, ever again.

All in all, it was a good episode for LV.

Is Delinda working for the Las Vegas Tourism Center? It looks like she's going to be working at all the real LV nightclubs to promote them.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

Crossing Jordan is actually a pretty good show. I saw it for the first time last year because of the cross over. It is in my SP. I have to watch LV live though, and TiVo Prison Break.


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

I was very annoyed with the Darrell Hammon character. I found it extremely rediculous. 

Sam of course is always a vision and its good to see woody get play.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

mmilton80 said:


> I was very annoyed with the Darrell Hammon character. I found it extremely rediculous.


Agreed. This episode plus his guest spot on L&O:CI showed that while DH is a highgly talented impressoinist, he's unimpressive as an actor.


----------



## Brig1977 (Sep 29, 2005)

busyba said:


> Sam's nipples in HD were amazing!


ha, that was the first thing I noticed in that scene, I even backed it up again to make sure thats what I saw because it was SO obvious. 
I wonder what they do in scenes like that, keep it extra cold on the set for that scene, or pinch the hell out of them in between takes???

I remember on Sex and the City they had an episode where all the girls were trying out "fake" nipples to see what kind of reaction they got. I get incredibly embarassed in those situations :


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

They had one episode last year where Sam used her nipplage to gain an advantage.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Brig1977 said:


> I wonder what they do in scenes like that, keep it extra cold on the set for that scene, or pinch the hell out of them in between takes???


Hmmm, maybe _that's_ what the Key Grip does!


----------



## Brig1977 (Sep 29, 2005)

busyba said:


> Hmmm, maybe _that's_ what the Key Grip does!


Is that like a "fluffer" for woman?


----------



## TivoGeezer (Dec 3, 2003)

Anyone have a copy of Las Vegas from this week they can send me? We recorded Crossing Jordan and just watched it tonight, but did not record Las Vegas because we usually do not watch it. It would be nice to see the remainder of the show. PM me if you do and can. Thanks.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I was hoping the scam dude was actually pulling another scam. that would have added a nice twist. That's so cruel the daughter doing that. I'd disinherit her immediately. The jake thing is getting old for even this show. Danny better bust that lie open soon.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

TivoGeezer said:


> Anyone have a copy of Las Vegas from this week they can send me? We recorded Crossing Jordan and just watched it tonight, but did not record Las Vegas because we usually do not watch it. It would be nice to see the remainder of the show. PM me if you do and can. Thanks.


Don't have it, sorry. But there was no more story. The Las Vegas episode was a stardalone, it just had Woody and Jordan in it. But you "missed" nothing fromt the CJ line.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks to this thread, I watched LV again last night. Yes, Sam's nipplage is definitely on display, even in SD.

Looks like Jordan didn't get lucky, but Danny sure did with his "full-service" realtor. Was that last spin-around in his new digs a homage to "She's All That"?

I love this show.


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

This thread is useless without pictures! 

D


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

busyba said:


> Sam's nipples in HD were amazing!


Come on guys, someone post pictures!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

mmilton80 said:


> I was very annoyed with the Darrell Hammon character. I found it extremely rediculous.
> 
> Sam of course is always a vision and its good to see woody get play.


Seemed like a way for him to just show off his funny voices. A wasted storyline.


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Brig1977 said:


> I wonder what they do in scenes like that, keep it extra cold on the set for that scene, or pinch the hell out of them in between takes???


I want that job! I want to be Senior VP in charge of Nipple Pinching!


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

TivoGeezer said:


> Anyone have a copy of Las Vegas from this week they can send me? We recorded Crossing Jordan and just watched it tonight, but did not record Las Vegas because we usually do not watch it. It would be nice to see the remainder of the show. PM me if you do and can. Thanks.


Yeah right! You don't care about seeing LV. You wouldn't have even asked if it weren't for all this talk about Sam's nipples! You should be ashamed!


----------



## hyd (Oct 10, 2005)

Does anyone know the name of the song Woody got the group dancing to at the nite club?

Also was that a real group dance or something he made up?


Thanks


----------



## LiveBlues (Oct 30, 2001)

We can only hope that it isn't a real dance.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

mmilton80 said:


> I was very annoyed with the Darrell Hammon character. I found it extremely rediculous.
> 
> Sam of course is always a vision and its good to see woody get play.


Trust me, when Sam's nipples are on screen, woody always gets a play 

-smak-


----------



## texas cajun (Dec 29, 2005)

Hyd,

Did you ever get a response to your query about the song title? If so, let us know!


----------



## lawrance (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah please who ever has the episode on tivo can you please check the crdits at the end and tell us the name of the songs that they play on the whole episode be a great help..


----------

